# Roll of Honour: non-musical artists



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This thread is based on a suggestion of starthrower. The deaths of notable artists, including obituaries and tributes, can be posted here.

This is the passing that resulted in this thread:
https://www.talkclassical.com/73770-legendary-film-star-sidney-post2193881.html#post2193881


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Marilyn Bergman, Oscar-winning lyricist, dies aged 93

Marilyn Bergman, the Oscar-winning lyricist who teamed with husband Alan Bergman on The Way We Were, How Do You Keep the Music Playing? and hundreds of other songs, died at her Los Angeles home Saturday. She was 93.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bob Saget (1956-2022), American stand-up comedian, actor, and television host. His acting roles included Danny Tanner on the sitcom Full House (1987-1995), its sequel Fuller House (2016-2020), and the voice of narrator Ted Mosby on the sitcom How I Met Your Mother (2005-2014). From 1989 to 1997, he was the original host of America's Funniest Home Videos.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Actress Sally Kellerman passed away yesterday, aged 84. She is probably best remembered (at least for my generation) as Major Margaret "Hot Lips" Houlihan in Robert Altman's film M*A*S*H (1970), not to be confused with the same character in the TV series, played by Loretta Swit.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Oscar winning actor William Hurt (1950 - 2022), who starred in movies like Kiss of the Spider Woman, Children of a Lesser God, and Broadcast News, died of cancer March 13th. RIP.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hockey great Guy La Fleur passed away today at age 70. He suffered from lung cancer.
Even on the Glamorous Canadiens, Guy Lafleur Was a Rock Star - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Actor James Caan passed away yesterday, aged 82.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Caan


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Actress Nichelle Nichols passed away of heart failure July 30, 2022 (aged 89). RIP.

She will always be remembered (at least by my generation) as Nyota Uhura in Star Trek: The Original Series, and its film sequels.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Pulitzer Prize winning historian David McCullough has died


He wrote acclaimed books about Harry Truman and John Adams, along with the Brooklyn Bridge and the Panama Canal. He also was the authoritative voice narrating TV films such as The Civil War in 1990.




www.npr.org


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Actress Anne Heche dies aged 53 as a result of a car crash earlier this month. RIP. She is among others known for her rolls in Donnie Brasco, Volcano, I Know What You Did Last Summer and Six Days, Seven Nights.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

She used cocaine & drove. Won't say RIP.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

French-Swiss movie director Jean-Luc Godard (91). RIP.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Joe Bussard* (pronounced ‘Boosard’) passed away peacefully at home on Monday evening, September 26, 2022. He was 86 years old. Joseph “Joe” Edward Bussard Jr., a collector of 78-rpm records, was born July 11, 1936, in Frederick, Maryland. From 1956 until 1970, he ran the last 78 rpm record label, Fonotone Records, producing over a 100 10” singles, some of which feature home recordings by Bussard himself. 

He was responsible for the first recordings of John Fahey, recently collected in this great set from Dust-to-Digital Records (2011).

Your Past Comes Back to Haunt You: The Fonotone Years (1958-1965)


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Rubeus Hagrid's loving heart stopped beating.

Anthony Robert McMillan OBE, known professionally as Robbie Coltrane, passed away at age of 72.

R. I. P.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

RIP American actress Kirstie Alley[ (January 12, 1951 – December 5, 2022), best known for leading roles in the sitcoms Cheers and Veronica's Closet.

Wiki.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Chris Christensen jumped to his death at 51






__





Loading…






slippedisc.com





Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------

